# American Soap Supplies Sale 25% Off All Molds



## vmakkers (Apr 13, 2016)

25% Off all molds til Sunday. I just msged them on FB to see if I had missed a sale they promised in March and look what they just msged me back with:

"I didnt but I just did put it on for you.  It is for all of the molds 25% off, I would really appreciate you going on and trying it and let me know if the code wont work for any reason.  The code is 25OFFMOLDS and its valid thru Sunday.  Thanks for reminding me. "

ETA: Just to clarify, the code is for everyone! After I checked that it worked, she told me to feel free to share. I didn't realize it may appear to be a one time use code from the way her message was written.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 13, 2016)

Since they set it up just for you, it may be a 1 time use code. I would just keep that code for yourself!!

ETA: just saw they posted about it on their FB page! Never mind... I take it back! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 13, 2016)

That's terrible! A BB sale, a Peak sale,  an American molds sale...what next? Nurture?
Please make it stop!!


----------



## vmakkers (Apr 13, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> That's terrible! A BB sale, a Peak sale,  an American molds sale...what next? Nurture?
> Please make it stop!!



The struggle is real!! I've been super good the past few months since I haven't been as active on the forum and didn't see all the recent sale posts. My BF is gonna be giving me that look when he sees this package come in......"I thought you said you were done after all those end of year sales!" UHHHHHHH


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

Killing me I tell ya! And mold now! Are their molds good? Anything I need to know before I go on and look?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Killing me I tell ya! And mold now! Are their molds good? Anything I need to know before I go on and look?



Most people will say their tall & skinny silicone mold is the gold standard.  They are not supposed to bow out when full


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 13, 2016)

Whew! I'm safe, they don't have the mold I was thinking of. ( But Nurture does, but do I really wish  for that temptation right now?)


----------



## vmakkers (Apr 13, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Killing me I tell ya! And mold now! Are their molds good? Anything I need to know before I go on and look?



If you are looking for a tall and skinny mold that doesn't require lining, and minimal bowing, this is the mold for you. I've tried WSP's and it bowed even with cardboard supports on the side. Most reviews on BB's is that there is significant bowing.  I haven't had any bowing issues with American Soap's. I have two already but when have been wanting more ever since I tried it. I rather pay more than have to deal with bowing, making supports, or planeing.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 13, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Most people will say their tall & skinny silicone mold is the gold standard.  They are not supposed to bow out when full



Yes, I have one and it simply doesn't compare to others.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 13, 2016)

It's the only tall and skinny mold I've been wanting to try just because I hear it doesn't bow!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 13, 2016)

I have the T&S one and LOVE it. After two years, I only get a teeny amount of bowing when I fill it full (who am I kidding - I fill it overfull with piping). No one else would ever notice; it's that minimal. I also got the dividers for it. They work great too, although the it's best to keep the batter pretty fluid since the space is very narrow.

I wish they had a smaller size, I'd pick it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## vmakkers (Apr 13, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I have the T&S one and LOVE it. After two years, I only get a teeny amount of bowing when I fill it full (who am I kidding - I fill it overfull with piping). No one else would ever notice; it's that minimal. I also got the dividers for it. They work great too, although the it's best to keep the batter pretty fluid since the space is very narrow.
> 
> I wish they had a smaller size, I'd pick it up in a heartbeat.



OMG! I would be in love if they had a smaller one. The mold is a bit big for a hobbyist but I just love the dimensions of this mold that I just end up with more soap than necessary. It would be perfect if it was like 8" or even 6".


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

vmakkers said:


> OMG! I would be in love if they had a smaller one. The mold is a bit big for a hobbyist but I just love the dimensions of this mold that I just end up with more soap than necessary. It would be perfect if it was like 8" or even 6".



Yep, it's a little big for my batches as well. I've never used a TS mold before. I wouldn't mind trying one but don't know if I would like it enough to buy one. I'm really looking for a good slab mold that's not huge


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank goodness I don't need a TS mold, but those Mum cavity molds sure are cute. Resisting...resisting...


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 14, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Yep, it's a little big for my batches as well. I've never used a TS mold before. I wouldn't mind trying one but don't know if I would like it enough to buy one. I'm really looking for a good slab mold that's not huge



I have the 9bar slab from BB and have been very happy with it. One note: the top doesn't fit snugly when the dividers are in. That's no biggie for me though.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 14, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I have the 9bar slab from BB and have been very happy with it. One note: the top doesn't fit snugly when the dividers are in. That's no biggie for me though.


 
Thank you! I'll have to check that one out. 9 bars sounds like it would be just right for my batch! Right now I have a cardboard box I use which works, but it has to be lined and the sides have to be supported. It just gets to be a pain.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Thank you! I'll have to check that one out. 9 bars sounds like it would be just right for my batch! Right now I have a cardboard box I use which works, but it has to be lined and the sides have to be supported. It just gets to be a pain.



I also have one of these (tho mine is from Heritage Workshop, they are the people who supply BB with their wooden molds).  It is pretty amazing, and I really love it.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 14, 2016)

I just saw a mold I can't use because I can't make more than 500g of soap in my 1qt crockpot.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 14, 2016)

I love their TS molds. If you fill it to the very tippy-top it does bow just a touch.


----------



## vmakkers (Apr 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I love their TS molds. If you fill it to the very tippy-top it does bow just a touch.



I agree. I use a 36oz recipe and fill it up to around 3.5" and haven't had any issues. The first time I used it, I tried 40 or 42ozs and that did have slight bowing but nothing compared to my WSP mold. 



Navaria said:


> Yep, it's a little big for my batches as well. I've never used a TS mold before. I wouldn't mind trying one but don't know if I would like it enough to buy one. I'm really looking for a good slab mold that's not huge



I also have a 9 bar slab mold from workshop heritage. My CC had a special for 15% cash back from Etsy during Xmas last year so I sprung for slab molds from Workshop Heritage. Only downside is that they don't sell silicone liners and you will have to line. I've been meaning to buy the liners from BB during a sale.


----------

